# New Nook color ereader? Maybe...



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-20020334-93.html



> Is the upcoming Nook a color e-reader? Barnes & Noble doesn't comment on rumors, but CNET has been in communication with a source who says the company will unveil a new Android-based full-color touch-screen e-reader next Tuesday, October 26.
> 
> According to the tipster, who wishes to remain anonymous but has proven reliable in the past, Barnes & Noble's new e-reader will be called the Nook Color, have a 7-inch screen, and retail for $249.


$249 is a little steep. But promising. Personally I think they should focus on making the best possible ereader before considering color. From what I understand there are still a lot of improvements that need to be made with the current firmware and even the hardware.

Either way I always get excited about gadget news. Competition is healthy and will hopefully kindle the kindle to continue to make improvements.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Color isn't important to me, but if this is all true, a lot of people will buy it.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if the color e-reader that they introduce is some kind of Android tablet with an lcd screen. We know there are plenty of those coming.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the color e-reader that they introduce is some kind of Android tablet with an lcd screen. We know there are plenty of those coming.


I wouldn't be interested then. I already have an iPad.


----------

